# New to Kayaking



## RB135 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been looking at kayaks for about a week and think I am ready to purchase one but my concern is how to best transport it. I have a sedan and know they sell foam blocks that you can set the kayak in but I was concerned about how difficult it would be for one person to lift the kayak on and off the roof. Ideally, I would like a Malibu Stealth 12 or Perception Pescador 12 but they are both 60 lbs so I have been looking at lighter kayaks like the Pescador 10, Malibu Mini-x, Malibu Stealth 9, and the Heritage Angler 10 (all in the 40-49 lb range). Any thoughts or ideas? Has anyone else dealt with this issue (or am I the only one without an SUV/Truck?). I have read some negative comments on the Heritage Angler 10 so that one is probably out. I was at Academy Sports today and saw an Old Town Caspian 12 that supposedly weighs only 51 lbs. Has anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## FlyNavy (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey. I just posted right after you about being new to kayaking too. I drove to pick up my Tarpon 120 today and put it on my Maxima (without a roof rack) and drove 70 miles back to my house. I got a blanket and set it on top of my car where the yak would rest. Then I put it up there (with help from one person) and tied down the front handle to my front bumper and the back handle to below my license plate. I then rolled down all the windows and put two ropes over the middle of the yak and tied them together on the inside of my car. I was able to lift it off by myself when I got home. Hope this helps


----------



## RB135 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking along those same lines of just putting a blanket over the trunk and rear window and lifting the kayak up until it is leaning against the trunk and then pushing it the rest of the way onto some foam blocks on the roof.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Good question*

They make a "hull a vator" that is like the new modern ladder lifts for trucks. It uses gas struts I think to fold down the side of a vehicle, then assist putting it back up in its stored position. The darn thing probably cost more than the Kayak! I only mention this as you mentioned weight as a factor. 

The best thing you can do is try out some different kayaks. Your size will have a large bearing on the proper fit for the kayak. We just upgraded to 2 hobie outbacks at my house. Prior to that, we had to SOT's and two SI's. I had a friend who is about 250 and 6'9" and he about sunk the SOT (a little small for him). The hobie's are much heavier, but can do way more than we could before. I like them for many reasons and the weight is a trade off for being able to fish them, peddle, or sail them. 

Your use of the kayak will have an impact on your decision. Keep an eye out in the forum as some good deals have come up through here, plus some great advice. Sorry for not answering your question with the clarity you need. 

In regards to bringing them back, you can damage the roof of your vehicle if it isn't rated for the weight. The pool noodles come in very handy as do proper roof mounts. Be patient and look for the latter on CL or the forum. I missed some great racks earlier. 

Welcome to the forum. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

The hullavator is awesome. I have two because I'm short and there's no way I can get my yaks on my SUV. I wouldn't think you would need them for a car though. Hopefully Mrphoshiz(sp?) will chime in. I think he puts his on an eclipse or something.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

How large are you? A pretty average sized guy shouldnt have a problem putting a sixty pound kayak on the roof of a car. I use to throw my outback on top of my lifted jeep all by my self and Im only five foot eight.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the Old Town Caspian is a dupe of the Ocean Kayak Scrambler - a good kayak to get started with...

I am thinking the longer yaks are going to work better for you - a longer kayak is generally faster, tracks straighter and will have a higher weight capacity. Getting it onto a sedan is doable - the foam blocks work well. A towel or blanket on the rear trunk/window will let you slide it up on the top. I used the foam blocks and ratchet straps to put my OK Prowler on my Volvo with no problems.


----------



## RB135 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am also 5'8". It is not so much the weight as to how it is distributed over 12 feet that is my concern. I don't want to be banging it up against the side of my car trying to get it balanced over my head.


----------



## RB135 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the inputs. I have a Volvo sedan and I like the recommendation to use the pool noodles in place of foam blocks. I plan on using my kayak mostly to fish in the inter-coastal waterway between Navarre and Pensacola but I might take it into the gulf once I gain some more experience. I am thinking maybe the Malibu Stealth 12 is the way to go (although I still like the price on the Perception Pescador 12).


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a pompano 12 that I put on top of my kia forte. I bit the bullet and bought the rack for it. It was a rhino rack and was a little pricey because there are like only 2 racks made for my damn car. I didn't really have any problems throwing that thing up on the rack. I think it weighs about 55-60#. I have since upgraded to a Hobie PA and now have a modified trailer that I pull behind my Kia. so when it is me and my buddy going out i have the pomp 12' on top of the car and the PA behind it. I am glad I bought the rack though because i can pretty much put anything on it and with a few straps have it secured to my car without having to worry about damage. just my thoughts though.:thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I purchased a roof rack for my wifes car yesterday . Im going to post a few pics later it seems to come up often.


----------

